# Bremshebel



## Twinkie (24. Mai 2010)

Mir ist heute bewußt geworden: Ich betätige die Bremse mit den Mittelfingern, weil ich mit den Zeigefingern in keinster Weise an den Hebel komme. 

Dann wollte ich heute mal etwas steiler fahren und habe in letzter Schrecksekunde abgebrochen. Wenn ich mit dem Popo deutlich hinter den Sattel rutsche, komm ich gar nicht mehr an die Bremse, weil sich auch der Winkel der Hände verändert. Da greife ich in die Luft.....

Wie ist das bei euch? Passt die Bremseinheit zu den kleenen Frauenpranken?


(PS: Ich fahre die Juicy 7 mit Sram Grip Shift.)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Mai 2010)

ab Werk passte das nicht, ich habe die Hebel so eingestellt, dass es eben passt, also etwas nÃ¤her ran an den Lenker... Bei meinen Shimano XT Bremsen geht das ganz easy â mit einem SchrÃ¤ubchen, ohne Werkzeug â zu verstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (24. Mai 2010)

...sitzen die Bremshebel ohne Lücke direkt neben den Schaltgriffen? Wenn nicht, schieb sie mal ganz ran. Falls es nur um den Abstand Lenker/Hebel geht: die Griffweite lässt sich mithilfe der kleinen Schraube an der Innenseite der Hebel regulieren. Eventuell hilft es auch, die Bremshebel etwas zu drehen: Die Finger sollten beim Auflegen (in normaler Sitzposition) eine Linie mit dem Unterarm bilden. 
Fahre die gleiche Kombi und finde, dass sich die Bremsen im Vergleich zu anderen Modellen gut und ohne große Kraftaufwendung bedienen lassen.

Viel Erfolg beim Rumprobieren, Alexandra


----------



## Honigblume (25. Mai 2010)

Meine Bremsen musste ich bisher auch immer passend machen, sprich den Hebel näher zum Lenke machen, sehr schön bei ner XT, bei der Juicy 5 brauchte ich nen Inbus dafür.


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre Hayes, an der hat´s Schräubchen zum Hebelweg verstellen. Bei der Louise FR ist es mit einem Inbus etwas schwieriger, aber auch die habe ich mir auf meine Fingerlänge eingestellt gebracht. Allerdings ist es ein Problem, wenn die Bremshebel eine Form haben, die für kleine Hände kaum einzustellen sind, weil sie sonst keinen Platz mehr zwischen Griff und Hebel ermöglichen, also auch keinen mehr für die Finger... Gibt es geeignetere Bremsen für kleine Patschehändchen? Macht sich von den Herstellern dazu jemand Gedanken?


----------



## Kettenglied (25. Mai 2010)

> Wenn ich mit dem Popo deutlich hinter den Sattel rutsche, komm ich gar  nicht mehr an die Bremse, weil sich auch der Winkel der Hände verändert.  Da greife ich in die Luft.....



Bremshebel leicht nach oben drehen schafft Abhilfe.

Die Griffweite kannst du bei der Juicy 7 mit einem 2mm Inbusschlüssel einstellen (Punkt 7 "Reichweite einstellen").

-> http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/UM_Juicy_Ultimate_7_Carbon.pdf


----------



## Twinkie (25. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Tips. Werde mal zu Werke gehen und das einstellen. Danach berichte ich wieder. 

Bremshebel nach oben drehen: Hab sie grad nach unten gedreht, weil mir sonst die Hände weh tun. So nach innen-oben eingekrüppelt geht nicht auf die Dauer. Ich hab die Hände meist auf den Bremsen, wenn ich fahre.
Aber auch das ist wohl erst mal Probiersache.


----------



## Twinkie (31. Mai 2010)

So, nun sind die Bremshebel eingestellt und recht nahe am Griff. Hab sie auch weiter nach innen gesetzt und nun klappt das gebremse supi! . Leider muß ich auch noch mal entlüften, hab ich am WE festgestellt.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Mai 2010)

wie merkt man, ob man die Bremse entlüften muss?
und wie oft muss man das i.d.R. tun?


----------



## Twinkie (31. Mai 2010)

Es ist so, dass man die Hebel durchzieht und die Bremskraft verloren gegangen ist...die Bremse also zu lasch ist.
*
Lösung 1:*
Erstmal an den Bremshebeln selber an der kleinen Schraube drehen. Wenn das nix an der Bremskraft ändert:
*
Lösung 2:*
Bremsbeläge nachsehen. Wenn die noch in Ordnung sind:

*Lösung 3:*
Bremse entlüften. Wenn das alles nix bringt:
*
Lösung 4:*
Vorschlaghammer  Nein war nur Spass. Dann wüßte ich jetzt auch nischt mehr.

Luft hat die Eigenschaft, dass man sie durchs Bremsen komprimieren kann. Sie wird in der Leitung schön zusammengepresst und gibt erst danach den Druck an die Bremseinheit weiter d.h. es kommt erstmal nix wenn man bremst. Bremsflüssigkeit hingegen hält dem Bremsdruck schön stand und leitet den Bremsdruck vom Hebel sofort weiter. Deshalb sollte NUR sie in den Adern unserer Scheibenbremse fließen. 

Ob es ein Entlüftungsintervall gibt, weiß ich nicht. Man sollte es aber in Betracht ziehen, wenn sich der Druckpunkt verschiebt....spätestens, wenn es so schlimm ist wie bei mir. Ich ziehe die Bremshebel bis zum Anschlag an die Griffe und die Räder blockieren nicht sondern faden away  . Die Bremsbeläge beißen also nicht kräftig genug zu. 
Da bei mir soweit alles i.O. ist und ich keine Bremszüge habe, die ich kürzen könnte, wird mal entlüftet.

Dazu kauft man sich son Entlüftungskit mit Bremsflüssigkeit und 2 Spritzen. Danach geht man wie folgt vor (hab da ein amerikohnisches Heimwerkervideo gefunden ) FILM AB!

Edit: Alternativ kann man auch zum Händler seines Vertrauens fahren. Weiß grad nicht was die für Geld haben wollen oder ob sich selfmade eher lohnt. Je nachdem wie oft man entlüften muß, könnte man sich dann doch son Kit kaufen...


----------



## JarJarBings (31. Mai 2010)

cool, jetzt weiß ich auch mal, wie man entlüftet. ich bin ja technisch ne totale niete, macht alles mein mann, seines zeichens auch fahrraddealer meines vertrauens. 
ich hab die avid elixier, da kann ich an so nem rädchen drehen  und die position der hebel verändern, ist ziemlich praktisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (31. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß gerne, was los ist wenn mein Bike streikt. So kommt man auch um eine mittlere Sinnkrise und einen schweren Ohnmachtsanfall herum, wenn sich Macken einschleichen und man den Reparaturaufwand einschätzen kann.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ob ich am Ende selber rumschraube ist ne andere Sache. Andere Leute sind da evtl. geduldiger, haben mehr Zeit oder ein geübteres Händchen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber zumindest kann mich niemand mehr für dumm verkaufen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rädchen ist echt praktisch. Bei mir wars ein Inbusschräubchen im Griffinneren.


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Mai 2010)

Äh... Das mit dem Entlüften... Da muss ich kurz eine Bemerkung loswerden: Ich sehe oft, dass Bikes mit Scheibenbremsen auf den Kopf gestellt werden, wenn sie geputzt werden. Man kommt so leichter ans Schaltwerk ran - sorgt aber auch dafür, dass die Bremse Luft zieht und entlüftet werden muss... Wie das geht, haben wir ja oben perfekt erklärt bekommen!


----------



## Twinkie (31. Mai 2010)

Oh...das darf man nicht? Das wußte ich auch noch nüch....

Haste auch ne Idee, wieso da Luft reinkommt, wenn doch alle Schräubchen zu sind? Das würd mich nun mal interessieren...so rein physikaaaahlischer Natür.


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Mai 2010)

Warum das so ist und bei welcher Art Scheibenbremse weiß ich nicht. Da widersprechen sich auch einige Meinungen. Ich weiß nur, dass ich meine Louise auf den Kopf gestellt und so gelassen hatte und dann der Druck weg war...


----------



## JarJarBings (31. Mai 2010)

so, ich hab meinen mann gefragt. 
er meint, dass das passieren kann, aber nicht muss. wenn es passiert, war wohl irgendwo ein luftbläschen, dass dann eben hochsteigt und dann den nachlassenden druck bewirkt.


----------



## Twinkie (31. Mai 2010)

Wenn sich die Leute uneinig sind, dann werde ich mal den Hersteller anmailen.  Bis dahin gilt Kopfstellverbot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (31. Mai 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Äh... Das mit dem Entlüften... Da muss ich kurz eine Bemerkung loswerden: Ich sehe oft, dass Bikes mit Scheibenbremsen auf den Kopf gestellt werden, wenn sie geputzt werden. Man kommt so leichter ans Schaltwerk ran - sorgt aber auch dafür, dass die Bremse Luft zieht und entlüftet werden muss... Wie das geht, haben wir ja oben perfekt erklärt bekommen!



Eine Fahrrad-Scheibenbremse kann keine Luft ziehen 
Das würde bei einer Motorradbremse passieren, wo im Ausgleichsbehälter oben sowieso eine nicht zu vernachlässigende Menge Luft ist. Bei einer Fahrradbremse sollte das im korrekt entlüfteten Zustand aber nicht sein. Sprich: keine Luft irgendwo, auch nicht im Ausgleichsbehälter.
Wenn der Druckpunkt nach dem auf den Kopf stellen nachlässt ist das ein Zeichen dafür, dass die Bremse schon im Vorhinein Luft im System hatte. Weil die eben leichter ist befindet sie sich meistens im Ausgleichsbehälter und dort stört sie auch nicht so sehr. Dreht man nun das Bike um kann das Luftbläschen in die Leitung wandern, wo es so sehr stört (aufgrund des schmalen Querschnitts), dass der Druckpunkt mehr Richtung Lenker wandert. Wenn das passiert hilft entweder Entlüften oder so lange an den Leitungen wackeln und klopfen bis das Luftbläschen wieder dort ist, wo es kein Problem mehr darstellt (nämlich oben) 

Ich stelle meine Bikes übrigens gerne mal auf den Kopf, um die Reifen zu wechseln wenn kein Montageständer verfügbar ist, oder auch um die Gabel vor der Ausfahrt gangbar zu machen etc... bei meinen Bremsen hatte ich danach noch nie ein Problem mit einem wandernden Druckpunkt! Sind ja schließlich auch selbst entlüftet


----------



## Twinkie (31. Mai 2010)

ich hab mal ne Mail an avid verfasst, bevor die einen das sagen und die anderen das. das bringt ja auch nix, außer völlige verwirrung für die leserschaft und natürlich mich 

Edit: Logisch hört sich das mit den vorhandenen Bläschen an. Aber in diversen Foren wird das Thema heiß diskutiert und da ich das Bike zum einfädeln der Laufräder auch gerne umdrehe, brauch ich da mal Klarheit


----------



## MelleD (31. Mai 2010)

Ich stell meins auch immer aufn Kopp, schon alleine, wenn wir die Bikes ins Auto reinpacken... kurz aufn Kopf gestellt, VR raus...
Probleme mit Druckpunkt weg hatte ich danach noch nie. Letztens meine Bremsen das erste Mal entlüftet. Bah, was war das ne Suppe da drin. War wohl mal dringend nötig.
Und gaaaanz alleine gemacht 

Ok, mein Männe stand daneben. Musste aber net eingreifen


----------



## Nuala (31. Mai 2010)

die code mag es gar nicht auf dem kopf zu stehen oder beim shuttlen mit dem lenker hoch oder auch runter zu hängen. sie ist da ziemlich zickig!

@twinkie: wenn du immer noch nicht gut mit dem zeigefinger bremsen kann, dann kannst du auch noch die position von schalthebel und bremse tauschen.


----------



## Twinkie (31. Mai 2010)

bremsposition ist supi! die einstellung hat viel gebracht. tauschen kann ich nicht, weil ich gripshifte. hab allerdings an einer seite logout und bremse getauscht. das war auch ne gute entscheidung.

trotzdem danke für den tip.


----------



## lucie (31. Mai 2010)

Ich muß scylla ausnahmslos Recht geben. Wenn die Bremsen richtig entlüftet sind, kann das System beim auf'n Kopp stellen keine Luft "ziehen".
Es ist ein geschlossenes System!
Aber ich lasse mich gern eines Besseren belehren, zur Strafe stell ich mich mal auf den Kopf und hoffe nur, daß ich keine Luftembolie bekomme.


----------



## Twinkie (2. Juni 2010)

So, jetzt hier die Herstellermeinung für alle die Avid Juicy 7 fahren:
_
" [...]That sounds like a nasty little rumor and absolutly not true. If there is air in the system, then turning your bike upside down will cause it to rise to the highest point, usually the caliper. This will cause loss of braking function ! But your system should not have air in it to begin with! If there is no air in the system, then you can turn the bike upside down without problems.[...]"_

So, damit hat sich nun alles aufgeklärt  Wenn man Luft drin hat, dann merkt man es spätestens beim Umdrehen. 

Ich hoffe mein Kit ist bald da, damit ich wieder losdüsen kann. 

@lucie: ich hoffe du hast vorher keine bohnen gegessen...


----------

